

The Internet is a series of forms and reports - robinduckett

I can't believe how long it's taken me to realise that, in essence, every app on the internet starts with a form, and ends with a report.<p>Examples: Facebook<p>1.<p>* Update your status (Form)<p>* View other people's statuses (Report)<p>2.<p>* Upload a photo (Form)<p>* View photos (Report)<p>Google Maps:<p>* Search for a location (Form)<p>* View map (Report)<p>This makes me feel rather disillusioned.
======
lukeqsee
And your point is? (Not trying to be mean at all) I agree, but I'm not sure
what's wrong with it. Life is a series of input/output interactions, why
shouldn't the internet mirror that?

~~~
robinduckett
My point is that by this point I'd expected more from the human race than a
series of input and output interactions :(

